# Pigeon show in Lancaster, PA



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

The Reading Pigeon Association's annula Jnauary show will be in Lancaster, PA on January 13-15. The best days to attend are Friday afternoon or Saturday. There is a nice well regulated sale section. The Rare Breeds Club will have an auction at noon on Saturday. 

More information at:

http://www.readingpigeonassoc.com/


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Is it worth going on Thursday


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Show in Lancaster*

Some will gradually come in on Thursday but Friday afternoon/Saturday are the most productive days to see birds and talk with folks.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

I just got home from the show (Fri PM)  Had a nice time. My wife kept looking for the Giant Runts  She saw some kings but no giant runts. The show was nice, and a good selection of for sale birds also.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

I just got back from Lancaster today too. My family and I were at the show midday on Saturday. It was a great show and a lot of different breeds. A lot of birds for sale and all the supplies you could ever need. 
We enjoyed talking Frillbacks with some other fanciers, and of course enjoyed seeing all of the other breeds. Personal favorites include the Frillbacks, of course, SF Budapests, Indian Fantails, Starlings, Ice adn some of the other color pigeons.


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Reading show at Lancaster*

The Reading club show that ended this morning had 2114 enties from 203 exhibitors, 95 different breeds. 

The overall 
Best in Show - African Owl
Reserve - Berliner
2nd Reserve - Jacobin
3rd Reserve - Show Racer
4th Reserve - Dragoon


----------

